# Venison Roast with Q-View



## vtmecheng (Feb 10, 2013)

Decided to smoke a couple venison roasts for dinner tonight. Injected with burgundy and oil, covered with mustard, covered with a black pepper rub from The Salk Lick (got as a gift and venison is the only think I like it on so far), laid bacon over top, and into the smoker it went.  Sorry but I didn't take pics of the prep process but did get one going into the smoker.  Smoker is running at 225 degF, water in the pan, and wood is one piece of walnut and one piece of apple.  Walnut is a super strong wood which works great with the stronger flavors in venison and apple proves some nice sweetness.  Should take only 2-2.5 hours to get the IT to 150 or so.  I'll provide pics of the final products.













IMG_4490.JPG



__ vtmecheng
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'll be waiting on the finished pics


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 10, 2013)

Off to a good start VT...can't wait to see 'em done!

Bill


----------



## toby bryant (Feb 10, 2013)

Will be watching this one. Looks good so far.


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 10, 2013)

They took a lot longer than normal but were on the large side, 1 lb 6 oz and 1 lb 14 oz.  In the end everything turned out great. I pulled them at 140 but it actually was perfect and I'll probably pull it at this temp from now on.  We don't mind the meat more medium rare because I'm the one that both hunts and does all the butchering, no worries about how it's handled.  Only have pics from the one I kept, my sister and brother-in-law got the other.  It had a nice little smoke ring and probably the only thing I would change for next time is to have just a little more rub on there.  Leftovers are going to make great fajitas for tomorrow.













IMG_4500.JPG



__ vtmecheng
__ Feb 10, 2013


















IMG_4504.JPG



__ vtmecheng
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 10, 2013)

One addition, we don't like to eat the bacon from this because the smoke from walnut is just too overpowering for something like bacon.  They just end up bitter to the point that it's not enjoyable.  Walnut is strong but for venison I just love how the one piece I use complements venison.  Also, ended up using two pieces of apple as I added one after two hours.  Here's my smoke at its height.  I was happy with the smoke control on this run.













IMG_4492.JPG



__ vtmecheng
__ Feb 10, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks awesome! Got one that I can't decide what to do with, so many ideas on SMF, you just added another choice to consider!


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 11, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Looks awesome! Got one that I can't decide what to do with, so many ideas on SMF, you just added another choice to consider!


I grew up eating venison instead of beef.  After having the roast a number of different ways this is by far my family's favorite.  The smoke really seems to keep game flavors at bay.  I am lucky that where we hut the deer have a lighter game flavor.  Add in that we butcher everything so the meat is void of fat and silver skin because they contain a lot of the off putting flavors.  The roast will have some silver skin running through the meat, which is why slow cooking it is necessary in my opinion.  If you are going to slow cook something why not use the smoker?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks good man! I'd eat it for sure -


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent looking venison!! I wish we had been lucky enough to get one this year, but we weren't!  So now I just drool over excellent smokes like yours!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great and should make some outstanding fajitas!!!


----------



## stjoeguy1122 (Feb 11, 2013)

VTMechEng said:


> Decided to smoke a couple venison roasts for dinner tonight. Injected with burgundy and oil, covered with mustard, covered with a black pepper rub from The Salk Lick (got as a gift and venison is the only think I like it on so far), laid bacon over top, and into the smoker it went.  Sorry but I didn't take pics of the prep process but did get one going into the smoker.  Smoker is running at 225 degF, water in the pan, and wood is one piece of walnut and one piece of apple.  Walnut is a super strong wood which works great with the stronger flavors in venison and apple proves some nice sweetness.  Should take only 2-2.5 hours to get the IT to 150 or so.  I'll provide pics of the final products.


I have done several of these myself, never injected with Burgundy and oil. what kind of oil? what is the ratio of Burgundy to oil?

I normally put mine in a vacuum canitstir/vacuum bag with Balsamic dressing/marinade for a couple of days and smoke with Jack Daniel wood chips. The last one I did I just laid pork fat on the rack above it and let in drip down on the roast.

Always looking for different ways . . thanks


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 11, 2013)

stjoeguy1122 said:


> I have done several of these myself, never injected with Burgundy and oil. what kind of oil? what is the ratio of Burgundy to oil?
> 
> I normally put mine in a vacuum canitstir/vacuum bag with Balsamic dressing/marinade for a couple of days and smoke with Jack Daniel wood chips. The last one I did I just laid pork fat on the rack above it and let in drip down on the roast.
> 
> Always looking for different ways . . thanks


I kind of made it up on the spot just to try something different. Used half and half Burgundy to olive old and it didn't take much.  It actually turned out nice.  You can see in the pic of the sliced meat where wine was injected because meat around each injection point was a little darker.  Created just a slight wine flavor that wasn't too strong.  I like your idea of laying pork fat on the rack above, that would increase surface area of venison exposed to smoke.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice job on that haunch VT!

You're right, that will go great with fajitas!

Bill


----------



## kingfishcam (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------

